# Knife Builders



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok this isn't wood related sorry, but i am curious on your techniques for hardening your blades. I know the idea behind it and basically how to do it, but curious how do you know when the metal is hard enough? Do you do this method of heating and cooling before shaping it or after?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I don't have a way to heat the blades now so the ones I have done were new blades or I have rebuilt old knives. The way to test when a blade is ready, is to use a magnet, once it no longer sticks, then it's ready. I know some who use old motor oil to cool/harden the blades but I think new cooking oil is better


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

I don not own an oven yet so I send the A2 and ATS 34 blades out to Peter HT in Meadville PA. It is cheaper to send them more than 10 blades at a time than a single blade. For 1084 I just heat to non magnetic and quench in ATF oil and has worked out great. I temper twice at 425.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Is that 425 F or C? If it only takes 425 F I have an industrial oven I bought at an auction for powder coating whenever I get time to do it that goes to around 600 F. I had to buy 2 and need to get one out of my shop if anyone is interested. I think the inside dimensions are 20 X 20 X 18, it has digital controls and runs on 220 single phase. I tested it and it seems to work OK although I didn't have any test equipment to verify the accuracy of the temperature. Sorry for the hijack and if it's 425 C then this won't work for you.


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Its 425 f. But that is just the temper, the steel needs to get above 1500 F for the heat treat.


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

Robert A. said:


> Ok this isn't wood related sorry, but i am curious on your techniques for hardening your blades. I know the idea behind it and basically how to do it, but curious how do you know when the metal is hard enough? Do you do this method of heating and cooling before shaping it or after?


I do all my shaping before I heat treat my blades. I usually get them down to around 600-800 grit before I heat treat them. I usually use 440c for my fillet knives and D-2 for my other knives. I have made a few boot knives out of ATS 34 and it works pretty well. I know there are some people that don't heat treat their knives at all..

Scott


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Guys!!! Hopefully one day i will get finished and share some pics.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

panch0 said:


> Its 425 f. But that is just the temper, the steel needs to get above 1500 F for the heat treat.


I thought that sounded low for heat treat.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

metzger said:


> I do all my shaping before I heat treat my blades. I usually get them down to around 600-800 grit before I heat treat them. I usually use 440c for my fillet knives and D-2 for my other knives. I have made a few boot knives out of ATS 34 and it works pretty well. I know there are some people that don't heat treat their knives at all..
> 
> Scott


I don't heat treat mine, I use O-1 and sometimes D-2, I like them to be easy to resharpen, personal preference I guess:biggrin:


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Checked Mr.Google and he said this way:cheers:

dick

http://www.evenheat-kiln.com/technical/heattreat/heattreat.htm


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Just send your blades to Texas knife maker in houston. Quick turn around and no scale. You don't want to screw up your hard work.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Heat treat must be done after all shapping is done. Proper heat treat should put your blade at a 57-60 rc.


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Peters HT and Paul Bos Get mine to rc 59-60 and they do a hardness test. Texas knifemakers do not do a hardness test. The last batch I sent them were all different, between 57-61.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

panch0 said:


> Peters HT and Paul Bos Get mine to rc 59-60 and they do a hardness test. Texas knifemakers do not do a hardness test. The last batch I sent them were all different, between 57-61.


Have you done much with Texas knifemakers?


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes, I sent my first 10 knives to them for heat treating. They were ATS34. I took them to Don Robinson's shop in Brownsville and he tested them for hardness and one knife was RC57 and the next on was 62, the third one was 59 etc.... I tempered the ones that were too hard. I just feel more comfortable with Peters HT they do a hardness test and let me know where each knife is at. I like being able to tell the customer buying a knife from me what the hardness is with confidence and not just, " its between 57-61. I can tell them it is 59-60 which is a target range for the steels and style of knives I make.


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

bill said:


> Have you done much with Texas knifemakers?


I have been dealing with Texas Knifemakers for several years now. I know Jim (the owner) and Lance (the manager). I had some concerns for a while (regarding heat treating) but after talking it over with them we all got on the same page. I started stamping the type of steel used, on the handle part of the blank that way they can't say they didn't know or they had it wrote down wrong. This helped for me and I have not had any problem since. Just my .02


----------

